
Missing Nostalgia in Alexandria - lermontov
http://arcade.stanford.edu/blogs/missing-nostalgia-alexandria
======
Animats
For a long time, the people who owned 221 Baker St in London were annoyed by
Sherlock Holmes fans. Finally the location was leased to a Sherlock Holmes
museum.

